# water chemistry



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

How do you lower the gh and kh without the use of chemicals in your shrimp tank.

thanks
dp


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Use RO water. That is pretty much the only way.


----------

